# Ausrüstung für ein einen Einsteiger



## heizer1 (17. Juli 2010)

Hi,
wie man dem Threadttitel schon entnehmen kann, bin ich auf der Suche nach Ausrüstung. Bin ziemlich neu im Geschäft und brauche daher eine komplette Ausrüstung. Mein budget beläuft sich auf ca. 200 Euro. Hab mich außerdem dafür entschieden, mir was im Internet zu bestellen da der einzige Angelladen in der Nähe laut Aussagen von Kollegen ziemlich überteuert ist. Werde hautsächlich an einem kleineren Fluss in BW angeln gehen, wo es hauptsächlich Bachforellen gibt. Will aber hin und wieder an den ein oder anderen See, um dort auch auf Hechte etc. zu fischen. Möchte daher eine relaativ universelle Ausrüstung. Schon einmal im Vorraus besten Dank für ANtworten:vik:


----------



## erT (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstung für ein einen Einsteiger*

Ganz universell wird da aber schwer 
Finde da eigentlich Spinnruten die optimale Lösung. Wenn du dir eine für Forellen (kleine Spinner,...) mit unter 20g Wurfgewicht und eine kräftigere mit um die 20 bis 60g Wurfgewicht kaufst kannst du sowohl auf alle Räuber Spinnfischen, als auch mal mit der Pose oder Grundblei ansitzen. Am Anfang würde es evtl auch nur eine Rolle tun...wenn du nie beide Ruten gleichzeitig verwendest.
Dazu brauchst du dann noch allerhand Kleinzeug...unterschätze das Preislich nicht!


----------



## Borg (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstung für ein einen Einsteiger*

Jaaaa, da kommt es wiedermal darauf an, an welche Angelart Du gedacht hast? Bei überwiegend Bachforellen am Fluss und Hechten, Barschen, etc. würde ich persönlich mich mit der Flugangelei (Fliegenfischen) auseinandersetzen (was ich im Übrigen gerade auch tue, um eine Alternative zum Stippen zu bekommen).

Also, welche Angelart haste Dir denn vorgestellt?

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## heizer1 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstung für ein einen Einsteiger*

Gott, noch nicht Fliegenfischen! Bin ziemlicher Newbie und weiß noch nicht so recht, was mir so gefällt. Zu beginn wäre ich jedoch eher daran interresiert, mit Grundblei und Posen zu angeln, aber sicher auch mal nen kunstköder für nen raubfisch durchziehn, also so ziemlich alles halt^^. Die Rute muss ja auch nicht perfekt für die jeweilige Art abgestimmt sein(damit man z.b. den besten Halt hat) sondern sollte halt alle Arten ausführen können.


----------



## crazyFish (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstung für ein einen Einsteiger*

Eigentlich hast du mit deinen Kameraden doch schon die besten Infoquellen an der Hand.

Gerade am Anfang sollte man schauen wie und auf was in der Nähe gefischt wird, auch mal mit einem Kollegen losziehen schauen was der so macht und sich Kniffe zeigen lassen. Desweiteren vertreibt das am Anfang viele Zweifel an sich selber und die Methode wenn man mit dem "Standart" anfängt wo man was dass damit gefangen wird.

Mit den Infos die du dort bekommst kannst du dann hier viel gezielter nachfragen und bessere Tipps fürs Material abstauben. Weil einfach Allround gibt es nicht bzw. sieht das jeder mit seinem unterschiedlichen Gewässer- und Fischbackground sowie seinen persönlichen Vorlieben anders


----------



## heizer1 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstung für ein einen Einsteiger*

Hmm. okay etwas präzisieren. 
An dem einen kleinen Fluss, an dem ich wohl am meisten angeln werde, gibt es fast ausschließlich Bachforellen. 
An den Seen, an denen ich angeln werde, eher Hechte, Barsche etc. Ich denke, dass es am sinnvolsten wäre, wenn ich eine Rute mir für den Fluss holen würde und einen für den See. Nur welche mit welcher Länge etc. weiß ich nicht.
Mein zweites Problem ist das Zubehör. Soll ich mir einen Angelkoffer besorgen, wo schon viele Teile drin sind, oder eher Sachen einzeiln bestellen/kaufen.(dasselbe gilt übrigens für die Rollen, Schnurr...)


----------



## FisherMan66 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstung für ein einen Einsteiger*

Was möchtest Du denn überhaupt fischen? Kunstköder oder Naturköder?

Wenn ich richtig liege, dann soll die Ausrüstung sicherlich auch etwas taugen, oder?
Für 200,- € wird das ein wenig schwierig werden. Neben Rute(n) und Rolle(n) benötigst Du ja auch noch Schnur, nen vernünftigen Kescher, Haken, Bleie, Posen, Wirbel und wohlmöglich auch noch Kunstköder.

Ich würde folgendes machen:
Kauf Dir zwei universell einsetzbare Grund- und Spinnruten in 3,0m Länge und einem WG von 40-80g.
Hiermit kannst Du ein sehr weites Feld der Angelei abdecken. Sie kannst Du zum Aal-, Hecht-, Karpfen- und sonstigem Fischen mit Naturköder einsetzen. Notfalls kannst Du sie auch zum Spinnfischen nehmen. 
Als Rollen würde ich eine Freilaufrolle und eine normale Stationärrolle nehmen. 

z.B. (aus Gerlinger Sonderangebotskatalog 03/2010)

*1.)* Rute SPRO TFX4 Precision 3,0m 40-80g (Katalog S. 136) = 28,90
Rolle OKUMA Cassien Baitfeeder (Katalog S. 47) = 49,90

*2.)* Rute DAIWA Sam Fisher Triforce 3,0m 20-60g WG (Katalog S. 108) = 37,90
Rolle RYOBY Ecusima 3000 FD (Katalog S. 28) = 29,95

*3.)* Kescher Balzer Night Glow 70cm - 2,5m Gesamtlänge (Katalog S. 168) = 17,90

Jetzt hast Du noch etwa 35,- € übrig für Schnur, Haken, Posen, Blei, Wirbel, Rutenhalter.

Wird zwar schwierig, aber für ne brauchbare 30-er Mono und Kleinmaterial (ohne Rutenhalter) wird es schon noch reichen.

Wenn Du mehr willst, also spezielles für Spinnfischen, dann mußt Du ein wenig tiefer in die Tasche greifen. Alleine bei den Ködern bist Du ganz schnell bei 200,- angekommen.


----------



## heizer1 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstung für ein einen Einsteiger*

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, wäre nr. 1 dann eher für forellen etc. und die nr.2 für größere fische oder?
Wenn ich mir jetz ruten+rollen in der richtung kaufen würde, welche schnurrstärken würdet ihr mir dann jeweils empfehlen??


----------



## erT (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstung für ein einen Einsteiger*

Ich würde eine der beiden Ruten ruhig etwas feiner wählen.
Damit hast du dann am Fluss mit deinen Forellen mehr Spaß und auch Erfolg. Mit einer leichten Spinnrute bis 20g Wurfgewicht und um die 2,7m kannst du wunderbar auf Forelle und Barsch Spinnfischen. Ein paar Forellenspinner kosten dich für den Anfang keine 10€...gleichzeitig kommst du aber auch mit feinen Posenmontagen am See klar. 
Mit nem 60g Knüppel auf kleine Bachforellen nimmt dir ganz schnell die Freude! Wenn du aber doch mit Grundmontage am Fluss fischen willst reicht z.b.die o.g. mit 60 oder 80g wunderbar aus.


----------



## FisherMan66 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstung für ein einen Einsteiger*

Schon richtig, dass ne 20g Spinne für Forellen mehr Spaß macht. Nur was soll der TE dann am See machen, wenn er mit KöFi auf Hecht angeln will? Nur eine Rute nehmen, weil es die zweite partou nicht hergibt?


----------



## FisherMan66 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstung für ein einen Einsteiger*

@ heizer

Combo Nr. 2 ist die etwas leichtere Rute. Mit der kannst Du auch mal Spinnfischen (Blinker, Spinner und Wobbler, evtl. GuFi´s)
Weiter mit dem WG nach unten zu gehen bringt nichts, wenn Du sie auch zum Naturköderangeln auf Hecht einsetzen willst.
Für Naturköderangeln auf Forelle geht die ganz klar auch. Es gibt ja auch nicht nur Forellen in Speisefischgröße 

Als Schnur solltest Du erstmal ne universelle Monofile in 0,30 mm nehmen. Kauf Dir am besten ne Großspule.


----------



## heizer1 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstung für ein einen Einsteiger*

Heißt das nicht auch, dass ich mit der zweiten COMBO beides angedeckt hätte (Forellen+Großfische) und ich zwingend erst einmal gar nicht zwei brauche oder wäre es mit 2 viel besser??


----------



## FisherMan66 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstung für ein einen Einsteiger*

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du bei Dir zu hause genau so mit 2 Ruten angeln darfst, wie im restlichen Deutschland auch. Bei mir sind sogar 3 Ruten erlaubt.
Also wozu soll ich mich dann um die Hälfte meiner Fangmöglichkeiten selbst berauben? Diese Fragen nach einer Rute bei einer kompletten Angelausrüstung verstehe ich immer nicht ganz. Die eierlegenede Wollmilchsau, die alle Bereiche abdeckt, die gibt es sowieso nicht zu kaufen.
Wie schon gesagt, so würde ich es angehen, wenn ich ein möglichst großes Spektrum der Angelei abdecken will. Wenn Dir dazu eine einzige Rute reicht, dann halte es so, ich würde es jedenfalls nicht machen.


----------



## MrFloppy (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstung für ein einen Einsteiger*

evtl. wären auch gute gebrauchte ne alternative ...

ansonsten zur rutenwahl: ich würd spinnruten in 2m70 mit nem wg von 20-60g nehmen. hab meiner schwester (fischt seit diesem jahr) ne daiwa exceler spinning (2m70, 20-60g, ca. 65€) geschenkt. das teil ist echt klasse, zum spinnfischen wie zum grund-/posenfischen gleichermaßen geeignet. damit macht ne forelle noch laune, aber die rute kapituliert auch bei nem meterhecht nicht gleich.

als rolle ist die ecusima von ryobi net schlecht. 

das budget von 200 euronen ist schon recht knapp, wenn du 2 x rute + rolle + "rest" anschaffen willst. 

klar gibts viele günstige rollen und ruten, aber wenn du den spass am fischen verlierst, weil due "am falschen ende" geknausert hat, wäre das sehr schade. 

mein rat wäre: 1 x rute + rolle (mehr oder weniger universell einsetzbar) neu, oder 2 x rute - rolle (1 x eher fluss-geeignet, 1 x eher see-geeignet) gebraucht in deinem budgetrahmen, dazu noch die restlichen kleinteile.

cheers


----------



## heizer1 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstung für ein einen Einsteiger*

Ich glaube auch, dass ich mir zuerst eine kaufen werde (vor allem aus Geldgründen). Was würdet ihr davon halten, wenn ich die Rute DAIWA Sam Fisher Triforce 2,7m WG 20-60g mit der Rolle RYOBY Ecusima 3000 FD kombinieren würde, wäre das was, auf Bachforellen und auf Hechte zu gehen??
Ach ja, und zum Zubehör:
Ich bin mir nicht sicher wie stark ich die Schnurr wählen soll bei diesem Gerät, und wieviele Woppler etc.  braucht man denn so am Anfang


----------



## crazyFish (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstung für ein einen Einsteiger*

Zu Rolle und Rute kann ich nichts sagen, da ich die nicht kenne.

Die Schnur würde ich in deinem Fall nicht bestellen sondern beim Händler holen. Zum einen brauchst du als Anfänger wohl kaum eine Großspule und dort bekommst du sie gleich passend auf die Spule.
Ich gehe ja davon aus, dass die Rolle mit einer E-Spule kommen wird, daher kannst du ja zwei Schnurstärken wählen. Spontan würde ich 20er und 28er Mono sagen. 

Köder brauchst du zum Anfang eigentlich nur einen  Kauf bloß keine Sortimente da ist meist etwas dabei was kein Mensch braucht. Mach dich schlau was bei dir benutzt wird und kauf die dann ein paar davon.
Lieber am Anfang wenig Köder denen man vertrauen kann als viele wo man nur am Wechseln ist.

Gerade bei einem kleinen Budget würde ich nicht versuchen alles im Netz zu kaufen. Wenn ein Köder abreisst oder dir zB die Stahlvorfächer ausgehen kannst du die ja in den angeblich "überteuerten" Angelläden nachkaufen, was aber in der Summe wohl schlauer ist als alles auf Halde kaufen zu wollen. Und nach ner gewissen Zeit bekommt das mit dem Material eh eine Eigendynamik


----------



## FisherMan66 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstung für ein einen Einsteiger*

Die Ecusima ist ganz brauchbar - fische ich selbst ab und an an meiner Immer-dabei-hab-Rute in Größe 2000. 
Nen Kumpel von mir hat die Sam Fisher in 3m, 20-60g. Vom Feeling her würde ich sagen, dass die zum leichten Grund und Posenfischen ganz brauchbar ist. KuKö-Bereich ist für Blinker bis 30g brauchbar, Wobbler geht, aber nur einfach einholen, Spinner ab Größe 5 oder größer machen der Rute auch zu schaffen. Für GuFi passt sie bis in etwa 12cm und 10g-Kopf. 
KöFi Angeln - vorsichtig rausschlenzen, bloß keine Gewaltwürfe versuchen, dazu ist sie nicht gedacht.
Du siehst also, dass Du mit einer Rute doch arg eingeschränkt bist. Selbst mit der von mir empfohlenen 3m zúnd 40-80g WG Spro Rute ist das KöFi Angeln dann auch nur mit Köderfischen bis max. 15cm und vorsichtigem Auswerfen möglich. Für größere Köderfische mußt Du schon andere Geschütze auffahren.

Trotzdem verstehe ich den Sinn nicht, mit einer einzigen Rute zum Ansitzangeln zu gehen. (Ich nehme ja schon mindestens 3 zum Kunstköderangeln mit)
Mit dem, was ich Dir empfohlen hatte, bewegst Du Dich doch in Deinem Preisrahmen.


----------



## FisherMan66 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstung für ein einen Einsteiger*



crazyFish schrieb:


> ....
> Köder brauchst du zum Anfang eigentlich nur einen  Kauf bloß keine Sortimente da ist meist etwas dabei was kein Mensch braucht.....



Verstehe ich das richtig? Soll er als Anfänger mit Spinnfischen beginnen?
Vielleicht wäre es ja sinnvoll, wenn er sich erstmal mit den Grundlagen des Angelns vertraut macht. 
Twitcher, Jerker, Kick-Backer, "Hunde-Gänger" und sonstige, die mit nem Stück Schnur und nem Haken ausgesetzt, in der Wildnis elendig verhungen würden, die laufen hier doch zu Hauf rum.


----------



## crazyFish (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstung für ein einen Einsteiger*

Nun mir ist das egal mit welcher Richtung er anfängt, nur nach KuKö hat er selber gefragt:


heizer1 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich bin mir nicht sicher wie stark ich die Schnurr wählen soll bei  diesem Gerät, und wieviele Woppler etc.   braucht man denn so am Anfang



Und was nun die Grundlagen der Angelei sind ist dann doch eine recht subjektive Einschätzung, jeder soll so versuchen wie er will. Ich habe meine ersten Gehversuche zB mit Feedern gemacht aber jeder wie er will.


----------



## heizer1 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstung für ein einen Einsteiger*

d.h. ich könnte mit dieser Combo auch mal auf hecht gehn, und muss keine Angst haben, dass sie mir kaputt geht?


----------



## FisherMan66 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstung für ein einen Einsteiger*

Nein, Du mußt keine Angst haben, dass der Hecht Dir etwas kaputt macht. So lange keine Materialfehler vorliegen, hält das Gerät definitiv.
Oftmals sind nicht Gerät und Fisch schuld, wenn etwas kaputt geht - meistens ist es der Bediener, der etwas falsch macht.
Immer schön ans Stahlvorfach denken.

@ crazyFish

Ich geh ja auch am liebsten KuKö Angeln, aber manchmal kannst Du Dir nen Wolf fischen, geht einfach nix. Dann ist es schon brauchbar, wenn man auch die anderen Angelarten beherrscht.
Grundsätzlich gebe ich Dir aber Recht, wichtig ist es, dass er mit irgendetwas anfängt.


----------



## crazyFish (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstung für ein einen Einsteiger*

So sieht es aus, am Anfang ist man wichtig dass man alles simpel hält und sich auf wenige Methode konzentriert um damit die ersten Erfolge zu verbuchen.
Internet schön und gut aber da die Gewässer nicht genannt wurden und sie dann wahrscheinlich trotzdem kaum einer kennt sollte man am Anfang versuchen so viele Informationen wie möglich von Gerätehändlern in der Nähe und Anglern die das oder die Gewässer kennen zu bekommen.

Solltest du mehrere Gewässer zur Auswahl haben dann mach dich schlau und such dir je nach Größe max. 2 raus. Nicht bei Misserfolgen sofort von einem zum anderen wechseln, lieber die Begebenheiten erkunden. Erfolg kommt von Erfahrung und die muss man sich erarbeiten.

ps Kann natürlich nicht schaden wenn du die Gewässer nennst, dann findet sich ja vllt. sogar hier einer der sie kennt oder versuch mit der Boardsuche bzw. google an Infos zu kommen.


----------



## daci7 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstung für ein einen Einsteiger*

Wels, Großkarpfen und Monsterhecht sind in unseren Gewässern die einzigen Fische die eine vernünftige Rute in die Knie zwingen könnten.

Das Wurfgewicht wird bei den verschiedenen Angelmethoden eher den Ködern als den Fischen angepasst. Ich würde an deiner Stelle, wenn es denn zwei Ruten sein sollen, eine leichtere und eine schwerere Rute nehmen.
Heißt eine mit nem Wg. von max. 30g (2,1-2,4m) und eine mit nem Wg. von sagen wir mal 60-70g (2,7-3,3m). An die leichtete Rute ne 2500 Rolle (20er und 25er Schnur) und an die schwerere ne 4000er (25er und 30er). Wenn du Spinnfischen willst würde ich die beiden stärkeren Schnüre eventuell gegen Geflecht tauschen.

Somit hättest du eine starke Rute für große Naturköder (Köderfisch 10cm+ oder Festblei) und große Spinnköder und eine für leichtere Spinnköder und kleinere Naturköder (Posenmontage, Fischfetzen, leichte Grundmontage).
Damit haste die komplette Fischpalette (Wels ausgenommen) in unsere Gewässern abgedeckt.

Und natürlich ist es auch möglich mit ner 2,1m Spinnrute mit 30g Wurfgewicht nen Hecht zu fangen  genauso wie es geht mit ner 3m Rute und 70g Wg. ne Portionsforelle zu fangen.

Meiner Meinung nach biste dann gut eingedeckt für den Anfang.

Viel Spaß |wavey:


----------



## heizer1 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstung für ein einen Einsteiger*

Hab mir jetzt mal ein Set selbst zusammengestellt, könntet ihr vielleicht schauen ob das zum Einstieg okay ist und postet bitte Verbesserungsvorschläge wenn nötig:
Rute: DAIWA Sam Fisher Triforce 2,7m WG 20-60g 
Rolle: Rolle RYOBY Ecusima 3000 FD
          [FONT=FutMed, sans-serif]Kescher:: Balzer Night Glow 70cm[/FONT]
[FONT=FutMed, sans-serif]Schnur: beim heimischen Laden[/FONT]
[FONT=FutMed, sans-serif]Haken:  Forellenhaken Gr, 8 /12[/FONT]
Köfi Profi System Stark 10 kg
Blei:        Grundblei 2x 30g
              Bleisortiment
Sbirolino 8g schwimmend
Forellenpose 8g
laufpose 25g
Laufpose 10g


So, wie das jetz mit kunstköder, woppler etc. aussieht weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht,könntet ihr mir da ein paar Vorschläge nennen,
heizer1

[FONT=FutMed, sans-serif]
[/FONT]


----------



## crazyFish (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstung für ein einen Einsteiger*

Gegenfrage wenn du bestellen willst, wo?

Weil mit Versandkosten lohnen sich ja max. 2 Anbieter.


----------



## fünfkantmuschel (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstung für ein einen Einsteiger*

einen gefüllten Angelkoffer würde ich nicht mehr kaufen ist fast immer zuviel Müll drinnen, als Anfänger fang mit einfachen Montagen an, nichts ist frustender als Hänger und Verknotungen weil das Wissen fehlt, also " Angle " dich nach oben.


----------



## heizer1 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstung für ein einen Einsteiger*

Rute, Rolle und Kescher bei gerlinger.de und den Rest bei pro-fishing


----------



## pike1984 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstung für ein einen Einsteiger*



heizer1 schrieb:


> ...Werde hautsächlich an einem kleineren Fluss in BW angeln gehen, wo es hauptsächlich Bachforellen gibt. Will aber hin und wieder an den ein oder anderen See, um dort auch auf Hechte etc. zu fischen....



Ihr könnt ihm doch keine 60g-Rute für den Forellenfluss/-bach empfehlen!#d 

Er sagt ja, dass er hauptsächlich an diesem Forellengewässer unterwegs sein wird. Daher meine Empfehlung:

*1. Leichte Kombi*:

2tlg. Steckrute, 2,70m; Wurfgewicht bis 30 oder maximal 40g kombiniert mit Ryobi Ecusima 2000 Rolle (meiner Meinung nach mit das beste P/L-Verhältnis auf dem Markt, machst du garnichts verkehrt) mit 0,22 bis 0,25mm monofiler Schnur

Damit kannst du mit kleinen Wobblern und Spinnern auf Forelle fischen, genauso aber auch mit Grundblei oder Pose auf Forelle im Fluß, Weißfisch, Schleie, Barsch etc. im See.

*2. Schwerere Kombi:*

2tlg. Steckrute, 2,70m oder 3m; WG bis 70 oder 80g mit 3000er/4000er Ryobi Ecusima mit 28er bis 32er Monofil

Mit der gehst du auf die Großen: Hecht und Zander mit Köderfisch an Pose oder Grundblei, Hecht und Zander mit schwereren Spinnködern;
Karpfen und Aaale kannst du damit auch wunderbar mit Posen- oder Grundbleimontagen fangen.

Kosten:

- 2000er Ryobi Ecusima:*27,95€*
- Daiwa Sam Fisher Spezial Spin, 2,70m, 10-35g: *33,90€*
- Stren Clear Blue, 0,24mm, 300m: 1,95€
- 4000er Ryobi Ecusima: *32,95€*
- Daiwa Sam Fisher Triforce Spin, 3,00m, 40-80g:* 39,90€*
- Stren Clear Blue, 0,30mm, 300m: *1,95€*

Somit hättest du die "Hardware" zusammen für einen Preis von *138,60€*.

Gibts alles in der Sonderliste 2/2010 von Gerlinger. Is wohl schon die 3. raus mittlerweile aber das wird ähnlich aussehen mit den Angeboten. Sind auch nur austauschbare Beispielprodukte, bei denen du aber meiner Ansicht nach keine Enttäuschung befürchten musst.

Jetzt hast du noch 61,40€ Budget, von dem du dir 4 Rutenhalter (zur Not auch Eigenbau aus Holz), fertige Stahlvorfächer, Drillinge, ein paar Päckchen Vorfachhaken, Schrotblei, Karabinerwirbel in zwei Größen, drei, vier Posen, Schnurstopper, ein paar Grundbleie, einen Kescher, Meterstab/Maßband, Hakenlöser, Messer und Fischtöter holen kannst, falls noch nicht vorhanden. 
Bei den Kunstködern würde ich mir erstmal vielleicht 2 Stück 5er Mepps, zwei Effzettblinker in 22 oder 30g und noch kleinere Spinner so von Größe 1 bis 3 holen.

So kommst du fürs erste nicht weit über die 200 hinaus und kannst schon ordentlich was ausprobieren. Mit einer Rute wirst du auch am Anfang nicht glücklich werden-erst recht nicht, wenn du fast nur am Forellenbach stehst und eine 60 oder 80g-Rute in der Hand hältst! |kopfkrat

Und wenns wirklich knapp ist mit der Kohle, dann hol dir erst mal die leichte Kombi und hab Spaß an deinen Forellen!#6


----------



## crazyFish (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstung für ein einen Einsteiger*



heizer1 schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt mal ein Set selbst zusammengestellt, könntet ihr vielleicht schauen ob das zum Einstieg okay ist und postet bitte Verbesserungsvorschläge wenn nötig:
> Rute: DAIWA Sam Fisher Triforce 2,7m WG 20-60g
> Rolle: Rolle RYOBY Ecusima 3000 FD
> [FONT=FutMed, sans-serif]Kescher:: Balzer Night Glow 70cm[/FONT]
> ...



......


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstung für ein einen Einsteiger*



heizer1 schrieb:


> ...
> laufpose 25g
> Laufpose 10g
> ...


Um Gottes Willen, wo willst du mit den Megaposen hin?
Ich habe in meinem ganzen Leben noch nie ne Pose mit 25 Gramm Tragkraft gebraucht.
Ein Köderfisch, von sagen wir mal 12cm(z.B. Rotauge), wiegt pi mal Auge 20 Gramm, wovon das Allermeiste vom Wasser getragen wird, so dass am Ende ne 8 Gramm Pose reicht, ohne dass man ewig viel zusätzlich Blei dranbatschen muss.
Nicht, dass 25 Gramm Posen Unfug sind, aber zu ner Grundausrüstung gehören sie eher nicht und wirklich häufig brauchen...neeee eher auch nicht.#d


----------



## smartmouth (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstung für ein einen Einsteiger*

Ich schließe mich der Meinug an bzw. denk so ziemlich das Selbe wie z.B. crazyFish. 2 Ruten-Rollen Kombos sollten es schon sein bei den unterschiedlichen Gewässern und Zielfischen. 
Die eine fürn Bach eher leicht bis max 20g bei 2-2.7m Länge , ist das Ufer schwer zugewachsen wirste mit ner längeren Rute als 2,2m nur ärger haben. Haste keine Probleme mit überhängenden Bäumen und Stäuchern gehen auch 2,7m klar. Je länger die Rute ist desto leichter kannst du sie auch am teich einsetzten (Wurfweite). Schnur anfangs gegen ständige Abrisse etc. ne 0.23er später 0.20er.
Die andre Kombo fürn Teich schwerer. 30-70g bzw 80g bei etwa 2,7-3,3m. Schnur hier 027er - 0.30er.
Bei beiden würde ich Steckruten bevorzugen, bei der Forellenrute gibts da auch in meinen Augen keine alternative zu. Bei der Teichrute könnte man im Notfall auch ne gute Tele nehmen , aber die Akton von Steckruten ist einfach besser.
Desweiteren möchte ich noch anmerken , dass es ohne probleme geht eine Spinnrute fürs Posenangeln herzunehmen , aber anders herum kaum. 
Auch glaube ich aus deinen Posts herausgelesen zu haben das der kleine Bach wohl dein Hauptgewässer werden wird?! daher würde ich meine Ausrüstung auf dieses Gewässer zuschneidern, dort evtl. etwas mehr des Budges investieren und dann weiter sparen für nen guten Teichstecken. Kannst dir doch sicher bei Freunden mal ne schwerere Rute mit Rolle leihen wenns an den Teich gehen soll? Auf die Art lernste auch schnell verschiedene Kombos kennen und welche Art von Rute die eher liegt (hart -weich-lang-kurz etc.)

Orientiere dich, wie schon mehrfach gesagt, an erfahrenen Freunden und Bekannten und deren Gerät dann solllte nicht mehr viel falsch laufen bein Kauf.

MfG der Nilson


----------



## heizer1 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstung für ein einen Einsteiger*

Hab das nach den letzten Kommentaren alles noch etwas überarbeitet und werde mir so wie es aussieht erst eine fpr die Forellen holen und viellleicht in ein paar wochen ide zweite dazu. Hab hier mal ein set zusammengestellt (alles von gerlinger.de) könntet ihr wie beim vorherigen bitte schauen ob es so in Ordnung ist. danke
	 	 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Sam Fisher Spezial Spin:    2,7 m         10-35 g                                                           33,90          33731[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Ryobi Ecusima 2000 FD              :                                                                                  27,95          34139[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]STREN CLEAR BLUE 0,24mm                                                                                        1,95            2601[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Forellen – Haken                                               K60021 + Größe 2x   08+012                            3,96[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Sortiment Süßwasserwirbel                                                                                             4,90            1729[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Sortimente Bleischrot                                                                                                          1,70             5789[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Black Fury                                                                                                                                           3                  15232 002 [/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Aglia                                                                                                                      2                              ,30             15201 003[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Bleikuge                            l                                                                                                                2,10            S2123 015[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Schnurrstoppe                       r                                                                                                       2,20            B99361 51                                      [/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Forellenpose                                                                                                                                 2,60         B10673 41  B10673 31[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Knicklicht-  Allround-Pose                                                                                                    1,80              B15350 50[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Hakenlöser-se              t                                                                                                   2,30                 18312 003  [/FONT] 
 Die erste Ziffer steht für den Preis die zweite ist die Bestellung (sind auch einige aus dem Hauptkatalog dabei)


----------



## Fischerguide (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstung für ein einen Einsteiger*

Habe mir gerade die Preise angesehen die du aus deinem Katalog hast ist ja nicht das billigste Geschäft finde es echt teuer Gruß Fischerguide


----------



## FisherMan66 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstung für ein einen Einsteiger*

Also ich weiß nicht, was es an den Preisen auszusetzen gibt. 
Zumindest ist Onkel Gelinger ein seit vielen Jahren zuverlässiger Versandhändler, wenn Du magst kannst Du zu dem auch ins Geschäft fahren. Ich bestelle da seit fast 20 Jahren.

Außerdem finde ich Deinen Werbeversuch für Deinen eigenen Shop mehr als peinlich.
Wenn er wirklich so gut ist, dann kannst Du ja gerne Werbepartner hier im AB werden. So können wir uns dann alle von Deiner Leistungsfähigkeit überzeugen.


----------



## heizer1 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstung für ein einen Einsteiger*

Hab meine Liste noch etwas "perfektioniert", ist die so am ANfang für ungefähr 100euro empfehlenswert??
	 	 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Sam Fisher Spezial Spin:    2,7 m         10-35 g                                                      33,90          33731[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Ryobi Ecusima 2000 FD              :                                                                          27,95          34139[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]STREN CLEAR BLUE 0,24mm                                                                            1,95            2601[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Forellen – Haken                                   K60021 + Größe 2x   08+012                  3,96[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Sortiment Süßwasserwirbel                                                                                    4,90            1729[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Sortimente Bleischrot                                                                                            1,70             5789[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Black Fury                        15231 000                                                                           3                  15232 002 [/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Aglia                                                                                                                      2,30             15201 003[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Bleikugel                                                                                                                2,10            S2123 015[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Schnurrstopper                                                                                                       2,20            B99361 51                                      [/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Forellenpose                                                                                                     2,60         B10673 41  B10673 31[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Knicklicht-  Allround-Pose                                                                                1,80              B15350 50[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Hakenlöser-set                                                                                                   2,30                 18312 003 [/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Bodenabtaster                                                                                                    416003 015  1,75 [/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Effzett Standart Spinner                                                             2,00                  25120 102 [/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Super Natural Libelle                                                                                        2,00                       25170 504[/FONT]


----------



## bobbl (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstung für ein einen Einsteiger*

Das hört sich alles sehr stimmig an, aber ich würde die Forellenhaken maximal in ner Größe von 8 nehmen.


----------



## smartmouth (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstung für ein einen Einsteiger*

Hab mir die Rute und Rolle grad mal im Gerlinger Katalog angeschaut, von den Werten her (Gewichte, anz. Kugellager bzw Beringung etc.) machen beide nen vernünftigen Eindruck. Jedoch und das möchte ich ganz deutlich sagen , ich hab weder Rute noch Rolle je in der Hand gehabt, und kann mich daher nur sehr oberflächlich zu den Beiden äußern. Das Daiwa idR gute Quali baut ist ja hinreichend bekannt, hab bei meinen auch nie ärger gehabt. 
Zu der Rolle kann ich nur sagen Fassungsvermögen, Gewicht passen zur Rute. Ryobi hab ich nie gefischt! 
Vielleicht mag sich wer dazu äußern der Rute und/oder Rolle aus eigener Erfahrung kennt!!!??
Aber eines is mir grad noch aufgefallen, hast Du nur vergessen es in deiner Liste zu erwähnen oder hast du echt keinen Kescher am Start? Der fehlt sonst. Schnur geht meiner Meinung nach auch klar , wobei ich eher zum Händler ums Eck gehen und se mir dort aufspulen lassen würde. Und Schnurstopper kannste auch einfach Knoten, brauchste kein Geld für ausgeben. Lieber nen Mepps mehr   Hier maln link zu versch. Knoten  http://www.angelsport.co.at/html/knoten/knoten.htm is der 3 -4 von oben. Der restliche Kleinkram is ok find ich.

MfG der Nilson


----------



## pike1984 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstung für ein einen Einsteiger*

Um die Rolle brauchst dir gar keine Sorgen machen. Habe genau das gleiche Modell an meiner Pickerrute und damit auch schon problemlos den ein oder anderen Karpfen bis 10 Pfd gefangen. Die Rolle ist robust, hat eine saubere Schnurverlegung und das allerwichtigste -eine ausgezeichnete Bremse.


----------



## FisherMan66 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstung für ein einen Einsteiger*



smartmouth schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Vielleicht mag sich wer dazu äußern der Rute und/oder Rolle aus eigener Erfahrung kennt!!!??
> .....
> ...



Manchmal ist es vielleicht ganz hilfreich, wenn man auch die Posts liest, die weiter vorne stehen 

Die Rolle hat in der Preisklasse mit das beste Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis. Klar, ist halt kein High-End Gerät.
Soll es etwas robuster sein, dann eben die Ryobi Applause nehmen. (die kostet ungefähr nen 20-er mehr). Sie ist in etwa der "Vater" der ganzen BlueArcs 9000-er Serie von Spro.
Ich habe eine davon, sie verrichtet problemlos ihre Arbeit.

Einige empfehlen auch die Penn Sargus - gibts für um die 60,- €. Da kann ich aber nichts zu sagen, weil ich die nicht fische.


----------



## smartmouth (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstung für ein einen Einsteiger*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Manchmal ist es vielleicht ganz hilfreich,  wenn man auch die Posts liest, die weiter vorne stehen



Wenn du meine Post aufmerksam gelesen hättest, manchmal ist es vielleicht ganz hilfreich  , wäre dir aufgefallen das  ich nach der gewählten *Rute und Rolle* frage, da ich diese selbst nicht kenne. Die Frage lautete nicht alleinig ob wer die Ryobi kennt  
Desweiteren ist außer : *als rolle ist die ecusima von ryobi net schlecht* von mr.floppy; 
und;  *Die Ecusima ist ganz brauchbar - fische ich selbst ab und an an meiner   Immer-dabei-hab-Rute in Größe 2000. * was aus deiner Post stammt; im ganzen Thread nichts zu  finden über die Qualität der Rolle. 
Und Aussagen wie z.B. --ab un an-- was in meinen Ohren wie --gelegentlich, selten, nicht oft-- klingt, nicht besonders Aussage kräftig sind.
Daher die gerechtfertigte Frage nach weiteren eigenen Erfahrungen. 
Oder gehts darum das ich deine Post bisher nicht explizit mit Zitat erwähnt habe??? |uhoh: Hab ich ja nun kannst dich beruhigen. Gelesen hab nämlich auch ich den Thread von Anfang an!!!
Ansonsten sehr konstruktive  Kritik, die auch hätte lauten können : Hast du meine Post nicht gelesen?

MfG der Nilson


----------



## smartmouth (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstung für ein einen Einsteiger*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Die Rolle hat in der Preisklasse mit das beste Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis. Klar, ist halt kein High-End Gerät.
> Soll es etwas robuster sein, dann eben die Ryobi Applause nehmen. (die kostet ungefähr nen 20-er mehr). Sie ist in etwa der "Vater" der ganzen BlueArcs 9000-er Serie von Spro.
> Ich habe eine davon, sie verrichtet problemlos ihre Arbeit.



Wohin gegen ich den Tipp von Dir sehr gut und auch sehr viel Aussage kräftiger finde. 

also nicht für ungut 

MfG der Nilson


----------



## FisherMan66 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstung für ein einen Einsteiger*



smartmouth schrieb:


> ....also nicht für ungut ....



Jau, sehe ich auch so. #6
Dafür sind wir doch in einem Forum, damit jeder seine Meinung äußern kann. So lange es nicht persönlich unter die Gürtellinie geht, ist doch alles in Ordnung.

Also: #g


----------



## teamaster (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstung für ein einen Einsteiger*

Prinzipiell ist gegen die vorgeschlagene Ausrüstung nichts zu sagen, aber gerade im Bezug auf die Rute für den Fluss wäre auch interessant, wie das Ufer beschaffen ist!
Ist das ganze nämlich stark zugewachsen von Gebüschen, Bäumen etc ist die vorgeschlagene 2,70 Rute nämlich viel zu lang! Bei den Gewässer, in denen ich die meiste Zeit den Forellen nachstelle, ist nämlich mangels Platzgründen bei spätestens 2,10 Schluss mit lustig! Ich fische sogar nur mit einer 1,40er, da ich dadurch an definitiv mehr Stellen überhaupt die Möglichkeit habe meinen Spinner auszuwerfen! Und selbst mir einer so kurzen Rute kann man, auch wenn man nicht normal ausholen kann bis über 10 Meter weit nach vorne auswerfen! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## pike1984 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstung für ein einen Einsteiger*

Das mit der Rutenlänge stimmt natürlich! Meine Empfehlung war von daher, was die Rute angeht vielleicht etwas voreilig, weil ich auch an die "Zweitfunktion" der Kombo am See gedacht habe, wo die 2,70m m.M. nach schon Minimum sind.
@heizer: wie sieht das Ufer an deinem Fluss aus? Ist es gut zugängig oder habt ihr viel Bewuchs?


----------



## heizer1 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstung für ein einen Einsteiger*

Mal so,mal so, also ziemlich unbeständig. Will aber mit meiner Angel so flexibel wie möglich sein da oftmals an den verwachsenen Stellen sich ordentlich Fische tummeln. Soll ich mir also ehereine mit ner Größe von 2,40m holen. Wenn ja welche?


----------



## teamaster (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstung für ein einen Einsteiger*

Dann würde ich dir fast zu 2 Angeln raten, eine lange mit 2,70 oder 3 Metern für den See und die freien Abschnitte am Ufer, und eine kurze für die bewachsenen. Die ist, wenn es eine Teleskoprute ist, auch schnell und einfach verstaut, und hat am See zudem noch den Vorteil, eben auch dort vielleicht die eine oder andere Stelle mehr befischen zu können! 
Ich selber verwende im Moment wahlweise eine DAM onliner mit 1,80 meter Länge, und 10 bis 30 Gramm WG
oder meine geliebte Zebco Cool Pilk (ich weiss, das klingt nicht nur verrückt, aber die Angel ist einfach wie für MICH gemacht! Bitte nicht nachmachen!) mit 1,40 Meter und 100 bis 200 Gramm WG.

Mit beiden Angeln werfe ich mit Mepps Spinnern Grösse 2 und 3 und bin absolut hochzufrieden! 
Bei der Rolle hab ich drauf geachtet, dass eine Ersatzspule dabei ist, so kann ich je nach Situation entweder die feine Forellenschnur oder die gröbere Hechtschnur verwenden! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## heizer1 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstung für ein einen Einsteiger*

naj, wie oben schon geschreiben, werdwe ich mich zuerst auf das ANgeln am Fluss konzentrieren und da ich nicht allzu viel Geld zur Verfügung habe wäre ich erst einmal für eine.

Was würdet ihr von der Sam Fisher Triforce Spin mit2,4m     und nem WG von 10 - 40 g halten, würde 29,90 kosten.


----------



## FisherMan66 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstung für ein einen Einsteiger*

@ heizer1

Ich glaube, so langsam solltest Du Dich mal zu irgendetwas durchringen. Für jede weitere Frage wirst Du sonst zig verschiedene, Vorschläge erhalten. Am ende wirst Du dann wahrscheinlich genau so schlau sein, wie am Anfang.

Wie Du wohl an den vielen Posts schon gesehen hast, gibt es die "eine" Rute nicht, mit der Du alles fischen kannst. Auch die Combo, die Du Dir zuletzt raus gesucht hast, stellt nur einen mehr oder weniger schlechten Kompromiss dar.

Das Einzige, was in Frage käme, wäre eine kurze Spinnrute im unteren, bis mittleren WG-Bereich, so von 10-35g in max. 2,10m Länge. 
Z.B. die hier. Kauf Dir dazu nen Kescher und ne 2000-er Ganzmetalrolle , hier die Ryobi Zauber (hat gleichzeitig 2 Ersatzspulen. Dazu eine Spule mit ner 6 - 8kg tragenden Geflochtenen. 
Fischen kannst Du damit so gut wie auf jeden Raubfisch in unseren Gefilden, wenn Du Spinner bis Größe 4, Gufis bis max 10cm und 10g Kopf, Blinker bis 20g oder kleine Wobbler fischst.
Für Köder bleiben Dir jetzt noch ungefähr 50,- €, bezogen auf Deine 200,- € vom Anfangspost.

Ich halte zwar nichts davon, als taufrischer und absolut unbedarfter Anfänger mit dem Spinnfischen zu beginnen, aber da wird es ja wohl drauf hinaus laufen. 
Posen und Naturköderangeln kannst Du Dir hiermit allerdings abschminken.

Warum jetzt im höherpreisigen Sortiment? Ganz einfach, beim ausschließlichen Spinnfischen sind die Anforderungen an das Material höher, durch die permanente Belastung. Die Ryobi Zauber entspricht der Spro Red Arc - allerdings mit 2 Ersatzspulen.


----------



## heizer1 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstung für ein einen Einsteiger*

Ich glaube du hast mich falsch verstanden.
Ich möchte zuerst eine Rute, die für den Bach zugeschnitten ist (Forellen, Barsch etc) und zeitnahe mir eine für den See (Hecht..) besorgen. Also, zuerst eine fürs Forellenangeln am Bach die mehr oder weniger dafür konzipiert wurde und dann später (komm momentan sowieso noch nicht an den See) eine für den See konzipierte


----------



## FisherMan66 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstung für ein einen Einsteiger*

@ heizer1

Na gut, dann mach es so, wie Du es für richtig hältst. 
Auch am Bach oder am Fluß gibt es die "Universallrute" nicht. Es hat schon seine Gründe, weshalb Dir hier zu mindestens 2 Ruten geraten wird. Gleichzeitig mit einer Rute Spinnfischen und Posen- oder Grundangeln stellt jedesmal nur einen mehr oder weniger schlechten Kompromiss dar. Es wird wahrscheinlich nicht lange dauern, bis Dir diese Erkenntnis in der Praxis kommt. 

Ich für meinen Teil verabschiede mich hier jetzt aus diesem Thread. 
Wünsche Dir weiterhin viel Erfolg bei der Suche.


----------



## heizer1 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstung für ein einen Einsteiger*

Wollte dich nicht verärgern, sorry.
Hab mich jetzt nochmals bei meinen Kumpels ein bisschen umgehört und die sagen, dass sie an diesem Fluss hauptsächlich auf Grund angeln und ab und an mit der Pose. Ich denke, dass wäre auch für einen Anfänger uach nicht das schwerste. Was könntet ihr mir da empfehlen??


----------



## smartmouth (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstung für ein einen Einsteiger*

Moinsen 
@FisherMan66 #g Cool


----------



## smartmouth (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstung für ein einen Einsteiger*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Jau, sehe ich auch so. #6
> Dafür sind wir doch in einem Forum, damit jeder seine Meinung äußern kann. So lange es nicht persönlich unter die Gürtellinie geht, ist doch alles in Ordnung.
> 
> Also:


Cool #g


----------



## heizer1 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstung für ein einen Einsteiger*

Hab mein Sortiment mithilfe von FisherMan66 nochmals verändert (vielen Dank dafür) Anmerkungen/verbesserungsvorschläge?



DT Steckrute IM7  Spin 40 (EP:23.90€) 99923,90 €  1x                  34140
+Rolle Ryobi Ecusima 3000 Vi-FD (EP:29.95€)  99029,95 €  1x                  F1120669
Berkley Trilene XL transparent (EP:5.90€)  105,90 €  1x                  2601
Stren 300m/ 0,24mm, clear-blue (EP:1.95€) 9991,95 €  2x                  G7118020
Sechskantblei 20g (EP:0.40€) 0,80 €  2x                  5789
+Bleischrot 120g fein (EP:1.70€) 9903,40 €  2x                  K8006010
DT Skandinav. Wirbel Gr.10, Inh. 10 Stk  (EP:1.95€) 3,90 €  1x                  415926003
Balzer Gummistopper Gr. L (EP:0.55€) 0,55 €  1x                  415125202
Balzer SpeciDay Pose Forellen vorgebl.  (EP:1.30€) 1,30 €  1x                 415125302
Balzer SpeciDay Pose Forellen vorgebl.  (EP:1.30€) 1,30 €  1x                  415125402
Balzer SpeciDay Pose Forellen vorgebl.  (EP:1.40€) 1,40 €  1x                  32025
Daiwa Luxuskescher 2-teilig (EP:17.90€) 999


----------



## FisherMan66 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstung für ein einen Einsteiger*



heizer1 schrieb:


> Hab mein Sortiment mithilfe von FisherMan66 nochmals verändert (vielen Dank dafür) Anmerkungen/verbesserungsvorschläge?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
So sähe das besser aus


----------



## heizer1 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstung für ein einen Einsteiger*

So hab mir das Set jetzt bestellt(mit den Verbesserungen von FisherMan66) möchte mich bei allen bedanken, die mir geholfen haben dieses Set zusammenzustellen, insbesondere FisherMan66

Petri Heil und hoffen wa, dass ich mit der Ausrüstung was an den Haken bekomme...


----------



## FisherMan66 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstung für ein einen Einsteiger*

Na dann viel Petri Heil, wenn es da ist.


----------



## smartmouth (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstung für ein einen Einsteiger*

freud mich das de nun was gefunden hast, viel spaß un petri damit


----------



## Domini (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstung für ein einen Einsteiger*

Am besten fragst du einfach deine freunde nach den ruten für bach und see, die beratung hier hat keinen sinn weil die ja acuh nicht wissen was du unter kleinen fluss verstehst... deine freunde die die gewässer kennen können dich sicher vieeelll besser beraten!


----------

